# ASA AR1



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wondering if the ASA AR1's will fit on my S13. Was looking into the 17" but seems like they come in 17x7 and a 38mm offset??? Anyone know if they are sold with a 17x8 or 17x9 setup? OR any other rims that are simlilar to these that would be greatif you hav any altenate suggestions. THANKS


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

I preffer deep dish wheels. Sportmax wheels Make a 17 x 7 front +38 and 17 x 9 rear +35 with a 3 inch lips. If thats what u want. The make a bunch of wheels u might like these are the one that i have on my s13.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

S13_marine said:


> Just wondering if the ASA AR1's will fit on my S13. Was looking into the 17" but seems like they come in 17x7 and a 38mm offset??? Anyone know if they are sold with a 17x8 or 17x9 setup? OR any other rims that are simlilar to these that would be greatif you hav any altenate suggestions. THANKS


The ASA's are really for FWD cars and FWD offsets. They do sell them in a 17x8, but only with a 5 x 114.3 PCD. If you are looking for cheap, check out Rota's. They don't look bad, and I am pretty sure they make a few with a nice offset for a RWD car.


----------

